
KnightOS – a FOSS operating system for TI calculators written in z80 asm - rlei123
http://www.github.com/knightos
======
dang
This is a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10630779](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10630779).
But cool.

------
S4M
There are pictures and a demo here [0], although the demo didn't work for me.

[0] [http://www.knightos.org/](http://www.knightos.org/)

~~~
MaxLeiter
Does the console report an error? The demo should work fine on any modern
browser

------
ddevault
Author of KnightOS here, happy to answer questions.

------
RaycatRakittra
I knew the lead dev once. Pretty cool project, honestly. On an unrelated note,
anyone from Cemetech or Omnimaga here?

~~~
gbl08ma
Cemetech user here, although I pretty much stopped going there, as I was more
into Casio calculator stuff and nowadays there's not much development activity
for these. I must say I envy the large community support for the TI calcs,
especially the older z80 ones, which are really really well understood and
have been reverse-engineered in every way possible.

I kind of got into reverse-engineering the Casio Prizm, but eventually gave up
because the SuperH is a much more complex architecture than the Z80; also, the
firmware is so much bigger and not very well understood, it's hard for a
beginner to dive in. That more or less explains why there's no such thing as a
KnightOS for Casio calculators.

I'm part of that group that learned more about computers and programming with
his calculator, than math. Which was actually a very good outcome, since in
this undergrad computer engineering course, calculators are mostly forbidden,
but the knowledge I got from them is quite useful :)

------
joshumax
I use this on my TI-83+ SE! The only thing the OS is missing is (ironically) a
calculator program...

~~~
MaxLeiter
You're welcome to make one :)

------
tomphoolery
Man, I wish I had this when I was a kid!

